# How to free up augers rusted to shaft?



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I have three old blowers in which at least one auger is seized to the shaft. I don't want to run them this way and risk stripping out the gears.

On one, a Simplicity 860, I can't move the shaft endwise even with a sledge hammer.

Does anybody have suggestions on how to free these up? heat might help but I don't have a torch adequate to get things hot enough.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Alan


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

MAP gas is surprisingly effective at freeing up rusted stuff. It isn't always necessary to get metal cherry red. Shocking the component helps alot to.

Heat the part then spray with water to rapid cool. Another method is applying constant force with a puller and using an air hammer and blunt chisel to shock the corrosion.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would start by dripping thru some PB Blaster for days and days, but quite frankly, heat is your best friend.


----------



## mlapaglia (Dec 13, 2016)

Had to do this the other day. Liquid wrench penetrating oil, propane torch, rotating the auger on the shaft back and forth. I also drilled several holes in the auger but stopping before it went into the shaft. Spray penetrating oil in there and heat repeatedly while rotating. Probably took 1.5 hours to get the auger free.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

This worked for me...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/97017-take-1-auger-stuck-shaft-add-aircraft-rivet-gun-vibrations.html


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

amuller said:


> .......
> On one, a Simplicity 860, I can't move the shaft endwise even with a sledge hammer.


I have an Allis Chalmers Sno-Pro 828(same as a Simplicity 870) and discovered recently that one auger is stuck on the shaft.Interstingly,the Simplicity parts manual shows two grease fittings for each auger,the Allis parts manual does,too.However,the actual machine has NONE,and the augers have no holes for them.

I removed the shear pin and ran it through a large, icy EOD hoping it would break the auger loose,but it didn't happen.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

This actually works. It is not hard to make with scrap material and a battery charger. Even if you don't have the battery charger a cheapo trickle charger works. You can just leave it in there for a day and then try a vibration technique after to loosen it fully. I used to whack 'em and pry, used a buddies acetylene and shop press......this is much easier. It's not fast for putting something into service quickly though. More of a resto type process. It also works for driving out impeller shaft roll pins:wink:


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

mlapaglia said:


> Had to do this the other day. Liquid wrench penetrating oil, propane torch, rotating the auger on the shaft back and forth. I also drilled several holes in the auger but stopping before it went into the shaft. Spray penetrating oil in there and heat repeatedly while rotating. Probably took 1.5 hours to get the auger free.


I'm not sure about drilling more holes in to the shaft of the auger, wouldn't that cause it rust quicker?


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I've tried electrolysis for rust removal and it does work. But I wonder if it would work well for auger shafts, where the rust is buried down in the annular space between the shaft and the tube. Plus, one would need a sizeable tank for full-size augers.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I use a rubbermaid plastic storage tote and it fits 1/2 the auger easy standing on end. I just did a 30" Craftsman that had one side locked. The volume of water/bath has no bearing, the neg and pos still pull.
I did drill a dimple in the end of the auger shaft and hit it with an air hammer while turning the auger afterwards. All you need is that first breath of movement and your all set.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

amuller, I have used it for exactly that, with good results.


----------



## beapehanger (Dec 24, 2017)

I have used Map Gas and Marvel M Oil and a deadblow hammer on my 870.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

How do you use the Map gas? Do you mean using it for heating the parts, or in some other way?

Thanks.

Alan


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russkat said:


> This worked for me...
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/97017-take-1-auger-stuck-shaft-add-aircraft-rivet-gun-vibrations.html


Ya learn something every day.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHS had a thread here on how to do it and I have had much success with it. I put the augers up and down in a vice and then spray PB Blaster from the top and let it soak a little. Then use a crowbar to work it back and forth. then spray some more and let it sit a little. 

do one end and then turn them around and do the other.

usually I get them off fairly quickly this way. one time it took a couple days but i wasn't in any hurry.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This year there was a long list on this, lot of suggestions, I had summarized all the suggestions such as using a 2x4, removing the sides and using a puller. You can do a search under my name.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe I've been getting lucky but a 36 or 48 inch pipe wrench has freed up every stuck auger ive encountered. On rare occasions I've had to use both at the same time and had my 15 year old boy give me a hand. I just remove shear pins and zerks add pb blaster, work gloves and brute force. Have yet to get an auger I can't get unstuck. I've probably freed over a couple dozen using this method. Then again maybe I just haven't met my match yet.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

guilateen02 said:


> Maybe I've been getting lucky but a 36 or 48 inch pipe wrench has freed up every stuck auger ive encountered. On rare occasions I've had to use both at the same time and had my 15 year old boy give me a hand. I just remove shear pins and zerks add pb blaster, work gloves and brute force. Have yet to get an auger I can't get unstuck. I've probably freed over a couple dozen using this method. Then again maybe I just haven't met my match yet.


I Have A long Pipe Wrench, Maybe 24", 30"? I can Put A Pipe wrench on it to make it longer. It has always scared me to pull too hard, I'm afraid I'll bust a gear inside the gear box. Can that happen?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jam the impeller real good. I usually bring one the blades up top and use whatever steel or piece of wood that fits the situation. I don't pull on the pipe wrench, I push down on it. I have yet to break a gear box using this method. I guess maybe it is possible.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

guilateen02 said:


> Maybe I've been getting lucky but a 36 or 48 inch pipe wrench has freed up every stuck auger ive encountered. On rare occasions I've had to use both at the same time and had my 15 year old boy give me a hand. I just remove shear pins and zerks add pb blaster, work gloves and brute force. Have yet to get an auger I can't get unstuck. I've probably freed over a couple dozen using this method. Then again maybe I just haven't met my match yet.


"THE GODS WILL TEST YOU NOW" hahahahahahahaha


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I gave a PB blaster bath for a couple of days, and found a round piece of metal about the same size against the shaft it self, and gave it what fer with a BFH.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I typically use heat, penetrant and a hydraulic press to get them off. I also made some extensions I have used to help shock the augers, breaking them loose on the shafts. It's not fast but it works. One day I'll try electrolysis, but haven't yet.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+ 1 on penetrating oil + heat + a hydraulic press.

I've used electrolysis... It's hard to say whether or not it helped b/c I went back and forth with penetrating oil / heat. If you're going to do electrolysis, you'll probably want to dissolve any hardened grease 1st...I think the acetone:ATF excels here. 

I strongly recommend NOT hitting the auger shafts...they'll mushroom very easy. This creates problems for the auger axle bushings as well as getting gearbox parts on/off.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

classiccat said:


> I strongly recommend NOT hitting the auger shafts...they'll mushroom very easy. This creates problems for the auger axle bushings as well as getting gearbox parts on/off.


That's why I made that beater tool. Heat and penetrant, bracket that holds the auger shaft vertical. Soak what you can between the shaft and auger rakes. When ready, heat the auger rakes, heavy washer that matches the diameter of the shaft and put the beater tool on the end (with the shear bolt out). Bottom end of the shaft on a good piece of wood. One good whack with a heavy maul and check for movement in the sheer bolt hole. I usually do it 3 or 4 times checking for movement after each whack, if it moves at all then it's onto the hydraulic press. If not, more soaking then another round of head and whacking. Eventually there's some movement and that's when it goes into the hydraulic press. Remember that all you're trying to do here is loosen the rust connection between the auger rakes and the auger shaft, not drive it into the auger gear case, so be careful.

You have to be careful doing this as you just want some movement, you don't want to drive the rakes into the auger gearbox.


----------

